# New Video: Thoughts on Spitfire's new Kepler Orchestra



## ManchesterMusic (May 28, 2019)

I had a chance to muck around with Spitfire's latest. Overall, I'm pleased with the sounds and articulations in the library, but it's not as instantly playable as previous releases. It takes some time to orient yourself around the time segments and note values to create something really breathtaking (like the incredible demos on the website). 

I didn't experience too many clicks and pops following a Batch Re-Save and buffer setting tinkering. 

Linkle Dinkle:


----------

